# preventing roller spatter using alkyd primer



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

I was wandering if anyone knows a good way to prevent spatter from rolling an alkyd primer.

I've never used an alkyd primer before, but I didn't think I would have this problem. Currently my best idea is just to try to protect everything around it. I think I might abandon that and just use a wide brush, but i'm concerned about brush marks.

Any help would be appreciated,
thanks


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Where in MN are you from?

I'm originally from 45 miles south of Moorhead.

Sometimes the roller cover you use will affect spritzing.

At some point there's not much you can do except cover what you don't want splattered.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

use the roller cover with the least nap possible for what you are rolling.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Roll slower. Load the sleeve less

Perhaps the microfiber sleeves will help. They do a great job diminishing spray with Gardz


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

I'm already using a 3/8" roller and even slowing down gives some spatter. I'm painting an area with a couple counter tops and large coffee makers and a couple other objects that can't be moved. So, I guess my next question would be, would it be better to brush on the primer to avoid spatter or to keep covering things up? 

I tend to think using a brush would be faster at this point, but will it leave brush marks in the latex topcoat?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Make sure you drop everything/cover in plastic. You should get into a habit of doing that anyway, it is part of the presentation. More professional.

Ive never tried microfibers with alkyd's, however they are my go to for latex. Less splatter, less stipple.

I wouldnt brush out all the walls unless that is what they specifically wanted and were willing to pay for.

If you are using an alkyd primer, give it a light sand before topcoating..will look smoother, feel smoother and cut down on stipple and if you brush the walls, yes brush marks.


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Where in MN are you from?
> 
> I'm originally from 45 miles south of Moorhead.
> 
> ...



about an hour north of St. Cloud


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Make sure you drop everything/cover in plastic. You should get into a habit of doing that anyway, it is part of the presentation. More professional.
> 
> Ive never tried microfibers with alkyd's, however they are my go to for latex. Less splatter, less stipple.
> 
> ...


i should of also mentioned that it a dining hall in a nursing home. I only get about an hour in the morning and about 2 in the afternoon. I'd have to be constantly covering and uncovering. But if that's what it takes, that's what I'll have to do.

They understand that it will take some time and cost isn't a big issue.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Near Little Falls?

I went canoeing on the crow wing and ended up in Little Falls. Was a nice trip. Camped at Camp Ripley overnight.


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

yep, just north of little falls, pierz, work in onamia, camp riley would be a little north and west of me


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

baseba8311 said:


> i should of also mentioned that it a dining hall in a nursing home. I only get about an hour in the morning and about 2 in the afternoon. I'd have to be constantly covering and uncovering. But if that's what it takes, that's what I'll have to do.
> 
> They understand that it will take some time and cost isn't a big issue.


From a business standpoint..trying to justify it is only going to screw YOU. 

"well i didnt have the time to cover it and uncover it, so thats why there is splatter on your furniture, and floors"

Painters Plastic my friend. Get a helper. Dont take the job if you cant task it:thumbsup:

I am surprised a nursing home is cool with an alkyd primer being used


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> From a business standpoint..trying to justify it is only going to screw YOU.
> 
> "well i didnt have the time to cover it and uncover it, so thats why there is splatter on your furniture, and floors"
> 
> Painters Plastic my friend. Get a helper. Dont take the job if you cant task it:thumbsup:


well, i didn't really have a choice, i wouldn't of taken the job, but i'm employed by the hospital and they said to paint, so i'm going to paint, i've asked for a helper, but no luck, so...they get what they get, no matter how long it takes, thanks for all the replies


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Brushing might be faster than masking.

I like to use masking paper rather than plastic for flat surfaces like counter tops.

You might fine that the brushmarks dry down and when topcoated might not show up as much as you think it would. You could also sand down the primer before topcoating.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

baseba8311 said:


> I was wandering if anyone knows a good way to prevent spatter from rolling an alkyd primer.
> 
> I've never used an alkyd primer before, but I didn't think I would have this problem. Currently my best idea is just to try to protect everything around it. I think I might abandon that and just use a wide brush, but i'm concerned about brush marks.
> 
> ...


Yes, professionals will usually put plastic & or tarps over the customers personal property/belongings.....


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

daArch said:


> Roll slower. Load the sleeve less
> 
> Perhaps the microfiber sleeves will help. They do a great job diminishing spray with Gardz


Yes, roll slower, load less. And I've used the microber roller covers and they reduce splatter significantly. It's the only cover I use anymore. Of course, everything still needs to be covered.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Painters plastic everything then lay out all your drop cloths. Splatter won't matter if you have everything covered.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Make sure those big coffee pots are off for a while before putting plastic over them. Just sayin...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

He's an employee for the place, doing maintenance painting.

Whoever your boss is, will be the one you need to figure from what the expectations are as far as finish quality (whether brush strokes matter, etc).

again, I like masking paper for flat surfaces.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Didn't know you were a maintenance guy who's been tasked to paint. Two paths to take:

1) take your time. Drop out everything with the plastic drops, securing them in place with tape. Roll slowly, don't overload, use micro-fiber rollers. Just plug along and get done what you can in the time frames available. If they bitch about you not getting enough done, send them to this thread to see what professionals have advised.

2) Management should hire PROFESSIONAL painters to come in at night and get it done CORRECTLY.

If they are going to have you plug away at it for an hour here and an hour there, then they need to realize it will probably cost more in the long run and won't look as good.


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

thanks for all replies, it is a big help, painting has become my responisiblity, and i like to learn as much as i can about what i'm doing

sounds like covering and uncovering is going to be the best solution, i've tried to get them to hire it done, or at least get someone better, but, it's job security i guess

once again, thanks, i appreciate all your time and effort


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

you are welcome, come back again as you need. But for us old farts to can't remember shyt, just remind us who you are.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

baseba8311 said:


> thanks for all replies, it is a big help, painting has become my responisiblity, and i like to learn as much as i can about what i'm doing
> 
> sounds like covering and uncovering is going to be the best solution, i've tried to get them to hire it done, or at least get someone better, but, it's job security i guess
> 
> once again, thanks, i appreciate all your time and effort


 You may also want to consider alternatives to an oil base primer in that type of situation. It's an excellent product for certain applications, but in todays day and age there are numerous alternatives that would do the job in many(not all) cases.... not that you will eliminate the need for proper dropping, but you may be able to reduce the odor and increase the dry time.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

why not ask if you can come in one night to do it in leiu of ones of your day shifts?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Nothing with polyester. A short nap microfiber cover should do you some good.


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

hotwing7 said:


> why not ask if you can come in one night to do it in leiu of ones of your day shifts?


can't do that, got three boys 4 and under


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

CliffK said:


> You may also want to consider alternatives to an oil base primer in that type of situation. It's an excellent product for certain applications, but in todays day and age there are numerous alternatives that would do the job in many(not all) cases.... not that you will eliminate the need for proper dropping, but you may be able to reduce the odor and increase the dry time.


well, i would use a flat or just a regular waterborne primer but they want me to paint over wallpaper, thus the oil based, i'm using an odorless alkyd by Conco, it's not too bad besides all the spatter


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ (May 10, 2012)

baseba8311 said:


> I'm already using a 3/8" roller and even slowing down gives some spatter. I'm painting an area with a couple counter tops and large coffee makers and a couple other objects that can't be moved. So, I guess my next question would be, would it be better to brush on the primer to avoid spatter or to keep covering things up?
> 
> I tend to think using a brush would be faster at this point, but will it leave brush marks in the latex topcoat?


Cover and mask off everything - period!
Wear a long sleeve shirt and work gloves - end of the story!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sub it out and forget about it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just do what I always do, when they ask about all the paint on the ground just say it was already there :jester:

Pat


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ (May 10, 2012)

Here is a popcorn ceiling removal job I did, then applied an oil base primer to the ceiling. Covered 100%!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like the popcorn is still on the ceiling.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Looks like the popcorn is still on the ceiling.


No way man, thats completely flat:whistling2::jester:


----------

